# Jack Dempsey Breeding question



## friedrice5005 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm trying to get my jack dempseys to breed. They are well fed, have a very clean tank and plenty of space to do their thing. I saw many people saying to get them to start you need to show the male a mirror to get him to show off for the female. I taped one to the outside fo the tank but instead of trying to fight it he has made friends with his reflection. Both of them now spend a good 30-40% of their day looking at themselves in the mirror and trying to cuddle up next to their reflection. Are they just not ready yet? Should I remove the mirror and try again in a few months?


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

how big are your JD's?

What is your tank size?

Usually if you want a pair the easiest way is to get 6 juvies and just let them pair off.
Since JD's are fairly easy to sex you could easily get 3 m 3 f ratio and just let them pick their mates. Once a pair has formed you could remove the rest.

If you just put a female with your male or vice versa, they may or may not accept each other, if they do they may breed a few times but their pair bond would not be as strong as letting them pair from 6 juvies.

i've tried both, and the first method definitely works a lot better.


----------



## friedrice5005 (Jul 16, 2011)

The male is about 6.5-7" and the female is around 5.5-6. I don't have a big enough tank to get a bunch of them...it's only 45 gallons. I'm not sure how they'll behave if they've paired up, but they seem to get along for the most part. The male does chase the female sometimes, but for the most part they hang out in the same sections of the tank, I have seen them lip lock once.


----------



## justin3p0 (Apr 5, 2010)

well they should both be ready at that size

pics??


----------



## belxavier420 (Aug 19, 2010)

I would suggest some large water changes, and maybe some crickets. Crickets always seems to get my Jacks to spawn. The male should be attacking the mirror and that is what impresses the female so if he isn't doing that I would remove it. Are you sure it is a male and female?


----------



## friedrice5005 (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's a couple from a little while back. They're pretty camera shy so its hard to get good pictures of them.


http://imgur.com/GxGZt


They look a little pale but I think that's more because of the white gravel...I keep meaning to replace it but get too lazy to deal with all that.

I'll keep the cricket idea in mind...the live food I've been giving them is just the rosy reds 2 times a week


----------



## belxavier420 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah looks like a male and female, at least they aren't fighting. I would say sooner or later they will make babies. At that size a 45g should be fine. The female looks like she is close to spawning in that picture so I think you are on the right track.


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

something flat for them to spawn on
increased feeding...maybe add some live
temp up to 81
may help if you don't have already. 
works for me...my two breed every 3 to 4 weeks....once yours start they wont stop. nice looking female. Mine is normally all black when she's ready and the vent tube comes out also. Also, if they havent already watch for them to start digging or making a pit/nest. 
best of luck


----------



## sirnewb (Dec 3, 2010)

Maybe try adding some rocks so they can feel more secure? 
And also on your next water change, try adding some cooler water, it may help them to want to spawn.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I have never heard of this mirror thing. It all comes down to water quality, temp, and a compatible pair.


----------



## Supragsx (Jun 12, 2011)

JD's like to pick their partners if u just bought a male and female they may never breed. If you can get a couple of females so he can pick one. If I remember correctly u said the tank was a 45-55 gal u can house 6 in there with no problems till about 6-8" they don't do a lot of swimming they like to sit under rocks so a cave type structure would help make them happy. These are just things from my experience not a set in stone deal. But has helped me every time make sure u have good clean water and temp up to 81. The mirror just gets the male going to defend what is his. If they have not paired up she is not his and he has no intrest in any other males. It will help to get her to spawn but only if they are a pair. My Jack's breed 1 a month every month give or take 2-3 days. Once you get them breeding u don't need the mirror and is a reason some people never heard of it.

Hope this helps


----------



## sjwrx (Apr 15, 2009)

like supra mentioned JD's seem to like to pick their mates. I've never had any success breeding them when i just throw a female in with my male, he will tolerate her but would not breed with her.

You can try and feed some live food and follow with a slightly cooler water change. See if that triggers them to spawn, if not you may just have to be patient and keep the water clean. or start off with 6 2-3" or so juvies and just let them pair off.


----------



## JCsicklidnewbie (Mar 8, 2010)

The mirror thing is actually quite common however I always thought the intent was to make the female pay attention to the reflection of the male in the mirror and that in-turn would fire them up. I never used that method but my pair had a bond due to competition. I'm not sure if you can find a female or that size to throw in your tank but it would really help if you had someone to strengthen their bond. Try some dithers but another dempsey would shake things up a bit. just a thought....not a guarantee.


----------

